# 2009 Audi TTS Diverter Valve location



## hou-tt-mk2 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am about to install my GFB DV kit and have looked around but can't find any instructions on where the DV is located. I have seen on the VW GTI is located under the air intake by the firewall. Can someone send me a picture or describe where it is on the TTS and is it easier to access it frm above or below the car.

Thanks in advance.

Nat


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

hou-tt-mk2 said:


> I am about to install my GFB DV kit and have looked around but can't find any instructions on where the DV is located. I have seen on the VW GTI is located under the air intake by the firewall. Can someone send me a picture or describe where it is on the TTS and is it easier to access it frm above or below the car.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Nat


Stand in the front of the car/ In the middle between the radiator and the engine just too the right you will see a valve with a electric wire/plug going into the top. This valve will have a approx 1" hose coming up from the bottom and on coming out the right side to the useless sound generator that can be plugged and another one coming out the other side.


----------



## hou-tt-mk2 (Oct 22, 2008)

That was too easy, Thanks it was staring me in the face. GFB DV has to be one of the easiest mods ever!!!


----------

